# afl penang



## adam9670 (Aug 18, 2010)

Hey I was wondering where I can watch aussie rules football in penang? Cheers


----------



## adam9670 (Aug 18, 2010)

Do I take it by the lack of responses that there is no where to watch AFL in Penang?


----------



## surfinglife (Sep 17, 2010)

I'm sure there are places where you can watch it. Here in Thailand we have Australia Network TV available on cable and it shows union, league and far too much Aussie Rules. I would be surprised if it wasn't available in Malaysia as well...
My only question is "Why would anybody actually want to watch Aussie Rules...?"


----------



## richo (May 12, 2013)

Hi Adam, if you get astro they show aussie rules, as i have only been here 3 months,and only got astro last week and have watched a couple of games, i think they showed them on a sat or sunday .if you have astro check with them.Most of the cafes watch soccer that is on astro and other sports


----------

